# apparently ive been reported to sspca..



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

My spiteful disgusting pathetic excuse of a human being, ex flatmate has apparently reported me to the SSPCA because... Get this... My snakes eat mice and rats. How retarded is that!?

She's gone and told them that I fed a live pet rat to my snake, which is rubbish, I only ever feed thawed frozen rats and mice, I do have pet rats but they are not kept for food and id never feed a live rat to my snake.

What id like to know is, are the sspca likely to knock on my door because of her lies and if they do, am I right in thinking I don't need to let them into my home without a police warrant?

I know I have nothing to worry about because all my pets are properly cared for and i haven't done anything wrong


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

If you tell em to sling their hook it'll only look bad on you I'd of thought.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Yeah I know, but I'd heard of situations involving them and genuine proper keepers, I also posted this in the snake section and someone has said that it is the RSPCA that have caused problems, apparently the SSPCA can be trusted and respected so I'll just wait and see


----------



## Ronster (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd personally show them the frozen food, & tell them about your ex flat mate just trying to get you in trouble or no reason. To be on the safe side I'd ship out the pet rodents for a while.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Ronster said:


> I'd personally show them the frozen food, & tell them about your ex flat mate just trying to get you in trouble or no reason. To be on the safe side I'd ship out the pet rodents for a while.


Hell no, you have nothing to hide. Make sure your place is tidy, your critters are clean and be proud to show them off. No point in hiding something you shouldn't have to!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

I can see where you're coming from but I have nothing to hide. I'll just wait and see what happens


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

I had a family member do the same. Let them in a show off your pets, there is nothing they can do unless your animals are being neglected (which they arent) Then spiteful people will just look stupid


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Innocent until proven guilty. There is no way anyone can prove that you've fed a live rat to your snakes, and even if you had...the law on it is such a grey area they would have to be stupid or desperate to try to convict someone of it, especially if they had a freezer full of commercially produced frozen rodents :2thumb: I think the SSPCA have more power than the RSPCA so you might have no choice but to let them in (I don't actually know!) but as said, you clearly have nothing to hide so why not.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

The SSPCA are a good bunch. Let them in and have a look.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. I'll let you know if they do turn up at my door, u would expect them to follow it up if they did report me LOL


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

The SSPCA do have a right of entry if the have reason to believe an animal is in distress.

However - they still need to apply for a warrant for domestic premises.

Therefore you do not have to let them in if they just call on you.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Short version = They came, they saw, they took down all the details for every single pet, they were very happy , they left 

I'll put the long version on the other thread


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Now, how about reporting the ex-flatmate for wasting their time?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Jeffers3 said:


> Now, how about reporting the ex-flatmate for wasting their time?


The inspector said it happens often, people fall out and they get a call claiming something happened, because my ex flatmate had told them that I sent her a picture of my snake eating her rat they can't do anything because they can't prove she's a lying piece of crap. They just have to do their job and follow up on the report. But if they get any further calls they could get her charged for wasting their time


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Evilshiddenclaws

The SSPCA are very, very different from the RSPCA!

The SSPCA do not bring private prosecutions - but process through the Procurator Fiscal (Scottish equivalent of CPS).

The SSPCA are, I believe, authorised as Animal Inspectors, and, as such, have a legal standing which the RSPCA do not - but usually work with the Police, and their prosecution rate is far lower than the Animal Al-Queda aka RSPCA!

It's worth talking to them and explaining the position - if you have any queries, would suggest you PM Chris Newman.

MJD


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

duffey1 said:


> Evilshiddenclaws
> 
> The SSPCA are very, very different from the RSPCA!
> 
> ...


this was way back in july. They came and left. Everyone was happy.


----------

